
Show HN: The Front Page of Hip-Hop - ildix
https://1vibe.com/2020/04/15/the-front-page-of-hip-hop/
======
HelloFellowDevs
Feel like this should be a 'SHOW HN:' instead of a story, but I digress. I do
like the usage of the BAT from Brave, that hopefully takes care of some
things. A question that has popped up for me is "can a user create their own
newsletter?" sort of like subscribing to a specific users user submissions.
I'm not the biggest fan of calling playlists _'mixtapes'_ because even though
the definition has evolved _'a la chance the rappers "mixtape"'_ . There isn't
a need to have a playlist on every streaming service but please mirror it
across the most popular at least (Apple Music, Tidal).

I do have the same opinion about r/HHH, it used to be great for discussions,
but now as I've grown the opinions and discussions there seem to feel more
juvenile and memey. I still frequent worldstar to look for new artists
sometimes.

~~~
ildix
Thanks for your comments, I very much appreciate the feedback!

1VIBE has it's own weekly newsletter but you had an interesting suggestion
about allowing users to create their own newsletters from their own
submissions. I think this is something to think about in the future when we
gain a lot of users who are actively submitting.

We did want to mirror mixtapes on the main top streaming platforms but right
now we really like Spotify and support what they are doing. If a lot of ppl
start to complain about why our mixtape/playlist is not on "Apple Music" for
example, then we will make it available there. Tbh streaming platforms further
fragmented music/hip-hop so we are not always happy about having to duplicate
everything we do on all platforms. It's like those ppl you see automating
their Instagram posts all over Twitter.

r/HHH is a great community but as you said, a lot more spam than signal.
Worldstar is legendary but there is a lot of questionable content on there.
Def not the best representation of hip-hop industry/culture imo.

